# Xmas Call



## eaglea1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just finished up this new duck call for a great friend as a gift. This is from a grape vine.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 9, 2014)

WOW-wow. I want a piece of that grape vine. That is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 9, 2014)

Good looking caller

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice work Randy! do you have room for a new friend

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## misfire (Dec 13, 2014)

Beautiful call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

